# Hans Zimmer breaks down his legendary career



## zolhof

I think you guys might like this.


----------



## zolhof

EpicDude said:


> Hans Zimmer the KING. I said it, now hate me all you want.



hahaha! No hate from me and definitely not from the millions touched by his music. Dude is a rockstar! You only see this silly bashing coming from a vocal minority of bedroom composers. I smell frustration.

If folks had the right mindset and focused on their own thing, instead of going online to nitpick on the most minute little details of someone else's work, they would eventually realize why Hans is such a badass.

You don't have to like a certain aspect of the music (and this is coming from a guy who eats Korngold for breakfast), but be humble and smart enough to realize this is an industry driven by people like him, who has a burning desire combined with relentless work ethic. And it shows in his music. If you can't perceive that, you might as well wear your "HZ sucks" badge of dishonor and get used to mediocrity.

Sorry for the rant, this crap is getting old. I will now vanish back into the void.

*poof*


----------



## Consona

zolhof said:


> hahaha! No hate from me and definitely not from the millions touched by his music. Dude is a rockstar! You only see this silly bashing coming from a vocal minority of bedroom composers. I smell frustration.


He should just modulate more, that's all. 

Yesterday I found out that _"X-Men: Dark Phoenix Pulls Dark Knight Composer Hans Zimmer Out Of Superhero Retirement"._ Cannot fricking wait. He'll elevate the movie to the next level. I love how inventive he is, every of his superhero scores has it's own flavour and sound palette, from TDK trilogy, to MoS/BvS, to Spider-man, it sounds fresh everytime while he's able to compose something memorable. I'm really curious how will the Dark Phoenix score sound like.


----------



## Valérie_D

What a great inspiring composing journey, I met Hans for a very enthusiastic 10 minutes back in Montreal last year and the show was superb, the conversation very warm and inspiring, my little sister Annie still talks to me about it


----------



## Grizzlymv

Valérie_D said:


> What a great inspiring composing journey, I met Hans for a very enthusiastic 10 minutes back in Montreal last year and the show was superb, the conversation very warm and inspiring, my little sister Annie still talks to me about it


Indeed. What a show it was! So many memories brought back during that show...  Very cool that you had the opportunity to meet the man himself on top of it!


----------



## Valérie_D

It was almost 1 in the morning and him and his troup had to be on a bus for 5 more hours to go to Toronto for the next show, ouf!


----------



## Rctec

Valérie_D said:


> It was almost 1 in the morning and him and his troup had to be on a bus for 5 more hours to go to Toronto for the next show, ouf!


...and the whole cast and crew of “Dark Phoenix” came to the Montreal show. Did you meet them, Valérie? We Loved playing in Montreal. Great audience!!


----------



## Valérie_D

Rctec said:


> ...and the whole cast and crew of “Dark Phoenix” came to the Montreal show. Did you meet them, Valérie? We Loved playing in Montreal. Great audience!!



I was not aware of that! Thanks for the kind words, the meeting, and sorry about that little starstruck moment I had when we were chatting and I suddenly just stopped talking. The whole show and night was overwhelming!


----------



## tav.one

Hans is a Legend


----------



## jononotbono

zolhof said:


> I think you guys might like this.




Love this. Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Garry

zolhof said:


> I think you guys might like this.



Oh, I love this so much. The man is a genius, and gratifyingly humble. I love the fact that he still frequents this forum, with no airs and graces - could quite easily sit back and enjoy the bounty of his success, but is still so clearly driven by his passion for music. When I come back in the next life, I'm starting torturing the piano much, much earlier - left it too late in this life! Next time 

Thank you for posting this - thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## JC_

That was awesome. Thanks for sharing. Hans is my definition of a cool human.


----------



## GtrString

I love the way HZ approaches each project from a distance, starting from almost a sceptical position, and make each score his own learning trajectory. It makes the stories from the composers point of view with Hans as the protagonist, equally as interesting as the movies themselves. HZ is himself a great storyteller, and seem to be one with the film making process as well. Lots to learn from that!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## A3D2

Hans makes great music, he is always innovative with every new movie and above that he seems to be the ultimate master in conversing with directors. I can't imagine what other skill you would need to call someone a film composer genius. And not to forget: he is also a really kind guy and always takes the time to help people out on this forum. He's the best in my book


----------



## Daniel James

Say what you will about Hans....You can't deny the geeza has had one hell of a fucking successful career. Love it! Hans I wanna see that list keep growing :D

-DJ


----------



## jononotbono

Has HZ ever written for Porn? Sorry, someone had to go there.


----------



## JPComposer

jononotbono said:


> Has HZ ever written for Porn? Sorry, someone had to go there.



Even better than that, he worked with the Damned.


----------



## germancomponist

Hans fascinates me again and again with his pleasure, with his goodwill!


----------



## jononotbono

JPComposer said:


> Even better than that, he worked with the Damned.




Cracking band!


----------



## Lupez

Rctec said:


> ...and the whole cast and crew of “Dark Phoenix” came to the Montreal show. Did you meet them, Valérie? We Loved playing in Montreal. Great audience!!



You mean Jennifer Lawrence as well? my God I'm in love with that girl. I wish I could meet her!


----------



## Rctec

jononotbono said:


> Has HZ ever written for Porn? Sorry, someone had to go there.


Sure, who hasn’t?


----------



## Rctec

JPComposer said:


> Even better than that, he worked with the Damned.



...before we had samplers! Tape loops! ...I forgot all about this. That truly was mad and fun to do. I loved those guys and that project.


----------



## jononotbono

Rctec said:


> Sure, who hasn’t?



Well... Music hasn't taken me down that path yet. Sorry, I should have just asked you directly but I never really expected to ever have a conversation with you about porn! haha! Probably best I get in touch with Mark King and get some lessons on slap bass techniques (he actually does live in my neighbourhood, of all places, the Isle of Wight).


----------



## jononotbono

Rctec said:


> ...before we had samplers! Tape loops! ...I forgot all about this. That truly was mad and fun to do. I loved those guys and that project.



I loved your recent work with Radiohead (Bloom). They are, in my opinion, one of the most consistently brilliant bands of all time. Curious if there are any other bands that you'd love to work with but haven't yet?


----------



## robertGL

He's a great man and I always love to see him in the credits of big movies


----------



## blougui

I was surprised to find Mr Zimmer worked on a Polnareff album as a keyboardist - the only Polnareff LP I truly listen to btw. A few "tricks" were total rip off from the Buggles, or sounds like they are anyway.


----------



## JPComposer

Rctec said:


> ...before we had samplers! Tape loops! ...I forgot all about this. That truly was mad and fun to do. I loved those guys and that project.



It was mad and fun to listen to too. I bought it with money saved from my paper round when it came out. Still have it.


----------

